# Didn't expect to find this when looking for bottles



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 19, 2019)

Part of the fun of searching for bottles is sometimes you find something out of the ordinary. I came across this old oil lamp bottle and was surprised it had no damage whatsoever. With that handle it looks like a genie bottle. Can anyone estimate the date of this? Or the approximate value.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 19, 2019)

Can't help you out, but it sure is nice!


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 19, 2019)

nice fer sho


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks to be BIM. Probably late 19th to early 20th century. My guess is the water-soluble cement holding the collar that holds the burner broke away and the owner thought it irreparable.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 19, 2019)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Looks to be BIM. Probably late 19th to early 20th century. My guess is the water-soluble cement holding the collar that holds the burner broke away and the owner thought it irreparable.


I do think it's BIM because it has some irregularities with the glass. Here's more photos.


----------



## saratogadriver (Nov 20, 2019)

the ring at the top of what on a bottle would be a lip strongly suggests that it's ABM.    I'd still say early 20th century though.

Jim G


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 20, 2019)

*Nice find.  It can be restored with a new burner/wick and chimney.  I have a small night-light that I dug and had restored by a lamp-collector friend.  Parts are available at hobby shops.*


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 20, 2019)

saratogadriver said:


> the ring at the top of what on a bottle would be a lip strongly suggests that it's ABM.    I'd still say early 20th century though.
> 
> Jim G


 That's still old enough and works for me. Thanks for commenting!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 20, 2019)

Harry Pristis said:


> *Nice find.  It can be restored with a new burner/wick and chimney.  I have a small night-light that I dug and had restored by a lamp-collector friend.  Parts are available at hobby shops.*


 That's great to know! I'll see what I can find for it.


----------



## RNorwood (Nov 27, 2019)

I have a collection of early oil lamps and even a couple of whale oil lamps, which I have restored. Yours is definitely BIM and has a lovely patina; it is a keeper for sure. I agree with Robbie, late nineteenth- early twentieth century.


----------



## slugplate (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm intrigued by the color of the glass. I looks like a light butterscotch color in the photo. Basically speaking, maybe it got irradiated from sitting out for so long. To me, it looks like early 20th century, possibly 1900-1910, and appears to have a Victorian influence. However, this is only my best guess. It is a terrific piece.


----------



## Eric (Nov 27, 2019)

awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 27, 2019)

slugplate said:


> I'm intrigued by the color of the glass. I looks like a light butterscotch color in the photo. Basically speaking, maybe it got irradiated from sitting out for so long. To me, it looks like early 20th century, possibly 1900-1910, and appears to have a Victorian influence. However, this is only my best guess. It is a terrific piece.


 Yes it definitely has that tone. It's not completely clear. That is about the time period I was guessing also. Actually I ended up just selling it on Ebay. I figured it will go to someone who can fix it up nice the way it was.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 27, 2019)

Eric said:


> awesome find! Congrats!


Thanks Eric!


----------



## Relicdigger16 (Dec 15, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Part of the fun of searching for bottles is sometimes you find something out of the ordinary. I came across this old oil lamp bottle and was surprised it had no damage whatsoever. With that handle it looks like a genie bottle. Can anyone estimate the date of this? Or the approximate value.
> View attachment 191334


Looks like Civil War Era. Something an officer would have in his tent.
NIce find.
RelicDigger16


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 15, 2019)

Relicdigger16 said:


> Looks like Civil War Era. Something an officer would have in his tent.
> NIce find.
> RelicDigger16


Thanks for the insight! Maybe that is why it sold fast lol.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 16, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Yes it definitely has that tone. It's not completely clear. That is about the time period I was guessing also. Actually I ended up just selling it on Ebay. I figured it will go to someone who can fix it up nice the way it was.


I've only found parts to old oil lanterns, but you really had a unique piece there. If I were to venture a guess, I'd say that came from a well-to-do family. Way too ornate for the average family back then.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 16, 2019)

slugplate said:


> I've only found parts to old oil lanterns, but you really had a unique piece there. If I were to venture a guess, I'd say that came from a well-to-do family. Way too ornate for the average family back then.


Thinking back, I suppose I should have just kept it. But just don't have the room to keep everything anymore. Sometimes I'd rather pass something onto a place where it can get all fixed up, displayed, and enjoyed.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 16, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Thinking back, I suppose I should have just kept it. But just don't have the room to keep everything anymore. Sometimes I'd rather pass something onto a place where it can get all fixed up, displayed, and enjoyed.


I understand that completely. I've become so selective with my finds that I leave bottles behind or just sell them. If I find ones that I have doubles or triplicates of, I leave them where others can find them... but far away from where I find them, LOL.


----------

